# SAQA Queries



## SRT0801 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear all,

I am in planning phase for CSV for South Africa and right now collecting all the information required to start with. I have below queries and hope some one help me.

I have education qualification and degree in Electrical Engineering ,however have been working in IT for last 13 years mostly in software /qa testing .I intend to work in IT only and not in Electrical engineering as I dont have any exp.

My question is Can i apply for SAQA and IITPSA . I am confused here as my degree is n Electrical Engineering and profession in IT. Please help.

Thanks
SRT


----------



## Oli_ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello,

I have a similar concern as I have a degree in Engineering but would like to work as a data analyst in which I am skilled. 

I contacted IITPSA to see if they could certify me as a software development engineer and they said they would forward the question to the skill assessor but it seemed like this is unusual. 

They are more cases like this on this forum and some got accepted while some got rejected. Some even got rejected after finding a job after applying to have the CSV extended from 12 months to 5 years.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, I have a electronics engineering degree from India and I have a masters degree in Electronics & IT from the UK. I have received both SAQA evaluation certificate and as well as critical skill assessment letter from IITPSA. 
I applied CSV at VFS, Bangalore and I got 5 years CSV as well.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SRT0801 (Apr 5, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> Hi, I have a electronics engineering degree from India and I have a masters degree in Electronics & IT from the UK. I have received both SAQA evaluation certificate and as well as critical skill assessment letter from IITPSA.
> I applied CSV at VFS, Bangalore and I got 5 years CSV as well.
> Hope this helps.


Hi mharish,

Thanks for your response. Do you have any recommendation/advise for me while I apply for SAQA and IITPSA. I have degree in Electrical and Electronics and working as Software Test Lead.

Should I select QA Analyst/QA Assurance for IITPSA..? but i think its under BPO... please help..

Thanks
SRT


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

SRT0801 said:


> Hi mharish,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Do you have any recommendation/advise for me while I apply for SAQA and IITPSA. I have degree in Electrical and Electronics and working as Software Test Lead.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can chose either of those for IITPSA but what is more important is to match this with your job title on your offer letter. This is very critical. If I remember correctly, I think you can select multiple preferences while applying for IITPSA. After my IITPSA came through, I had requested my employer to amend the job title on my offer letter to match the IITPSA letter.

Hope this helps. cheers and good luck


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

While applying for CSV did you sumbit all your reliving/experience letters.

I am currently working and do not have present organization reliving letter. Do I 

need to resign from my present company or even I can apply providing details that 'Currently I am working and will get relived from current roles as soon as my CSV is approved'. please confirm.


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## SRT0801 (Apr 5, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> Hi,
> You can chose either of those for IITPSA but what is more important is to match this with your job title on your offer letter. This is very critical. If I remember correctly, I think you can select multiple preferences while applying for IITPSA. After my IITPSA came through, I had requested my employer to amend the job title on my offer letter to match the IITPSA letter.
> 
> Hope this helps. cheers and good luck


Thanks harish for your help. Please help me with list of document which I need to send to SAQA .I found below
1>Online App form
2>Certified copy of passport
3>certified copy of degree
4>Proof of payment

Do we need to send Transcript also of my engineering degree? or that should be sent by my University. Please help


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi,
> 
> While applying for CSV did you sumbit all your reliving/experience letters.
> 
> ...


Hi Yes, I submitted all the relieving letters/experience letters from my previous organisations. You do not have to resign from the current company while you are applying for CSV. However you need to show some proof that you are still working. I submitted the offer letter of the current company where I was working at the time of submission. Please note that you also need to submit copies of all your educational certificates. All your copies must be certified or notarized at the time of submission. 
Good luck


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

SRT0801 said:


> Thanks harish for your help. Please help me with list of document which I need to send to SAQA .I found below
> 1>Online App form
> 2>Certified copy of passport
> 3>certified copy of degree
> ...


Hi I submitted certified copies of all qualifications and accompanying transcripts/mark sheets. It is necessary that you provide copies of your qualifications and transcripts for all qualifications received, not just your highest qualification. 

Good luck


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

You need to send even Transcripts as well.

Once SAQA receives all your documents, you will receive a mail. They will mention saying that you need to go to your University and provide the copy of letter received from SAQA, so that your University will send an authorized letter to SAQA saying your degree is real. For this you may have to take a DD. Amount DD cost your University people will tell you.

After SAQA receives confirmation from university then it will provide you the SAQA certificate.

Let me know if you have any more queries on it.

Regards,
Rafi


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Harish,

Thanks for the update. Have you received your CSWV?


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Thanks for the update. Have you received your CSWV?
> 
> ...


Yes for 5 years


----------



## gunjanpattnayak2007 (Feb 2, 2020)

Oli_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a similar concern as I have a degree in Engineering but would like to work as a data analyst in which I am skilled.
> 
> ...


Hi!
Which skill did you finally apply for CSV ? Was there any issue ? I have the same scenario to deal with, degree in Engineering and 8 years of work experience as data analyst.


----------

